# Hydra?



## nature (Jun 8, 2016)

Little hairy things are starting to grow on some of my leaves, particularly on the leaf margins. It's the same tank I have had a black brush algae issue in but at this point these look different, not tufted or black, but that may change over time. Just tiny fibres; some single, some multiples. If they have a colour I would say it's pinkish.

They don't seem to look like the pictures of hydra I have seen online either -- not a stalk with arms; though from what I have read they are the right size. They are not moving. 

They are really tiny so have not had success in photographing. 

Any thoughts?

Thanks!!


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Anything from here match? Perhaps staghorn?

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm


----------



## nature (Jun 8, 2016)

Oh wow, that's really helpful. I've been to several of those pages but that's the best so far.

I think it may be early Staghorn or early Oedogonium. It does seem to have a pinkish tinge to it (whereas the black brush algae is clearly tufted and black from when it is only a few millimetres in size). I just noticed that in one photo the staghorn looks pink. Bingo!

I will continue with the excel religiously, and overdose after every water change. That seems to be helping with the Brush Algae. I may try direct hydrogen peroxide but want to get my Kubotais out before I do.

Very wary of adding nutrients with the light levels that I have. Tried once adding a fert to the water (Nutrafin plant gro - micronutrients plus low nitrogen) in another tank and some kind of green algae took over most of the tank in under a week. Luckily there was no substrate -- it's my nursery tank and plants were in pots so I could deal with each plant easily -- but I lost a nice big clump of XMas moss. 

The plants in the tank with the Staghorn are in New Amazonia and the tank is just under six months old so I have a hard time believing that low nutrients are an issue given that it is a low-tech tank. Less light and more CO2 are the route I am going to try.

Thank you so much!!


----------

